# how to get the most power out of a GQ18DE



## genji (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 2000 Sentra GXE 1.8L and I was wanting to know the best way to get the most power out of the car N.A. I have looked into the options of turboing the car, but realize, it will still won't be as good if I were to have just spent that money later on, like on a Spec-V or another car I will get in a year or two. I already have a cool air intake, and I know a new exhaust and header would make a difference, but what else can I do besides those 3 to improve horsepower? Also, links to a performance header and exhaust for my car and any other things you guys recommend would be greatly appreciated, as I am looking to get everything done within the coming week if possible. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how to get the most power out of it without going turbo? Don't waste your money.

Save it up and get a better car a year or two from now. Take it from me.


----------

